# Power pole micro thoughts



## Snookdaddy

I would use a manual on your skiff. They're easy to deploy, easy to stow and are not in the way when your running from spot to spot..


----------



## devrep

I used manual anchor poles for a while then went to the micro. Ain't going back. I have 2 of them on my Silverking. One will hold it in most conditions but I use 2 for the strong tidal currents and to keep from swinging in the current. I have a 3rd one now as my waterman came with one installed. All it needs is one. I leave the poles in the machine all day, even running, no problems. Tap twice pole goes down, tap twice pole comes up. From anywhere in the boat. They are awesome and hardly weigh anything.


----------



## Net 30

I've had mine for over a year now and use it most times I'm fishing by myself. It's very quiet and has decent holding power - once and a while you have to give it a tap on the down button on the FOB to make it stick if it's choppy or if you get waked. Makes some bad noise when you deploy on hard bottom and it scrapes before catching. Push the FOB "down" 2x and it sets itself, push "up" 2x and it re-sets to the up position.

Easy to install, quality materials and very solid. Never had a problem running with the stick fully retracted…you do look kinda dorky running with it sticking up in the air - the pole is 8'. Biggest problem I've had is forgetting it's deployed and then taking off….oops.


----------



## el9surf

I like the idea of the micro. Not the best looking thing to bolt on the back of the boat but looks super functional. I have used manual pins with brackets on all my previous skiffs, they work but have their issues. 
I have a wang anchor deck mount bracket but have avoided drilling holes in the new boat to this point because it doesn't really line up anywhere very well. 

Anyone using the micro with the rechargeable battery pack?


----------



## el9surf

Also looking for some ideas of how you guys have yours mounted. Deck, transom, removable ....


----------



## Net 30

el9surf said:


> Also looking for some ideas of how you guys have yours mounted. Deck, transom, removable ....


My Whip has a Bluepoint troller bracket mounted on the starboard rear corner. I swapped out a piece of Starboard in place of the original plastic mounting plate and it works perfect. EZPZ. The black part with the holes is the Micro Bracket.


----------



## DSampiero

My Glide came with a powerpole mini; previous to that we used a wang with and without brackets on a friend's Caimen, Vantage, and my Gheenoe NMZ. I won't go back, and my friend is ordering a mini for his Vantage, it's really hard to beat how well they work in the mud and currents around St. Aug. One nice thing is to get a 5ft wang to use with the pole when you're really in the skinny, the 8ft pole is rather in the way when your on the platform.


----------



## grovesnatcher

I really love mine, just mount it on the opposite side you pole, and it won't be in the way. You can get the battery pack so you don't have to hard wire if you want.


----------



## el9surf

Thanks for the input and pictures. I was wondering if you were still liking yours Shannon. If I remember correctly your is on the deck. Anyone mounted theirs to the transom instead. If so any pictures?


----------



## el9surf

Also anyone using the battery pack?


----------



## [email protected]

I bought my skiff used and the previous owned had one mounted to the deck - it works well for the most part. Some times it will slip when trying to come up if it gets stuck and I have to give it a little help.


----------



## TidewateR

great info on this thread!

Any of you mount the unit to a removable bracket coming off the poling platform?


----------



## devrep

TidewateR said:


> great info on this thread!
> 
> Any of you mount the unit to a removable bracket coming off the poling platform?


On my SK I first clamped them to the tubes on the platform but the clamps would pivot on the tubes in a hard current. I now have them transom mounted. On my HB it is mounted to the deck.


----------



## el9surf

I was reading reviews of the battery and apparently they fall off easily. I wonder if they have addressed this bug.


----------



## anytide

i would go with a manual setup - especially anchoring from atop a poling platform


----------



## grovesnatcher

el9surf said:


> I was reading reviews of the battery and apparently they fall off easily. I wonder if they have addressed this bug.


cc
Mine is hard wired, I've never had any problem anchoring from the platform. Once a fish is hooked I just double click the fob down and the boat is staked. If at any point it comes lose just double click again and in will reset deeper. Sometimes you'll need to do that in deeper water if you have 2 people on the bow while un hooking a fish. Mounted like this while traveling.


----------



## el9surf

Thanks for the pics grove. So nobody is using the battery pack?


----------



## HaMm3r

el9surf said:


> Thanks for the pics grove. So nobody is using the battery pack?


I'd suggest poking around some kayak forums. Those guys seldom have onboard batteries, so would be more inclined to use the micro battery pack. 

I've been on a couple boats with PPM's and I like them a lot. I'm considering replacing my Talon with one because it's so much quieter. I used to use manual anchor pins, but honestly, the convenience and speed of a powered stake just can't be beat, especially if you're by yourself and there's no one else to help you while stalking or fighting fish.


----------



## el9surf

That's the main reason I'm looking at the micro. Easy boat management while fishing solo is what I'm after.


----------



## anytide

el9surf said:


> That's the main reason I'm looking at the micro. Easy boat management while fishing solo is what I'm after.


solo from the bow im guessing...


----------



## "RockyG"

I recently installed a Micro on my Gheenoe LT25. I used the Power Pole Clamp-On transom mount that I purchased along with the Micro and the spike. It fits on the transom like a dream. Clears the Poling platform and works great. Super quiet. Stops the LT like you hit the parking brake.

I also bought a set of *Hammertech Marine* stake out pole holders and mounted them on the railing. They hold that long pole super securely for long rough water runs and look cool too.

I fish mostly solo and on the bow running the trolling motor most (all) of the time and for me the Micro is the best thing I have ever purchased for this boat. I can show you a dozen reds/trout that I caught on the last couple of trips because I could stop instantly and make a second cast.


----------



## el9surf

anytide said:


> solo from the bow im guessing...


Exactly. Not easy to manage a fly rod, push pole, fish on and have to walk back and manually push the pin down. Not impossible, I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I have an Ankona Copperhead with the Micro mounted to a plate welded to the poling platform. Overall, I like it and it serves me well when docking alone, and when coupled with my trolling motor while working the marshes and tidal creeks. For a boat the size of my rig, the anchor starts to deflect and pull loose (from Mud and mud/shell in my area) at about 4' water depth. Granted, we do deal with a lot of wind this time of year in TX and that swings and pushed the boat around a lot. I also have a bit of trouble with mud building up in the unit and on the pole when used on sticky muddy bottoms, and that causes a bit of slip when the PPM stabs anchor.

I spend a good portion of my time wade fishing, and the boat is left anchored in 2'-3' of open water, and I am not as confident wading away from the boat that is only anchored with the Micro. So, I always help the unit drive the anchor deep by assisting and pushing down on the rod. I never had any doubt with the securing abilities of the power pole blades on my last boat.

When I am running or throwing traditional tackle, the anchor stays in the unit all of the time, but when I am throwing flies, I sometimes remove the anchor to avoid striking it on my back cast. I stow the 8' anchor rod in my under gunnel rod holders.


----------



## anytide

el9surf said:


> Exactly. Not easy to manage a fly rod, push pole, fish on and have to walk back and manually push the pin down. Not impossible, I'm just being lazy.


so your trolling?


----------



## el9surf

anytide said:


> so your trolling?


In what sense?


----------



## anytide

el9surf said:


> In what sense?


lol
using a trolling motor?


----------



## el9surf

For those of you that have taken the time to share your experience with the micro I thank you. It is good to hear everyone's positive feedback.


----------



## el9surf

anytide said:


> lol
> using a trolling motor?


No, I fish with a push pole 100% of the time. Sometimes on the tower, other times from the bow.


----------



## anytide

el9surf said:


> No, I fish with a push pole 100% of the time. Sometimes on the tower, other times from the bow.


wireless control from bow to stern is handy.
- sight / fly angling in the skinny i would stay with a manual setup, you can attach anchoring setup to poling platform ---- but the bow is clean?


----------



## el9surf

If I'm fishing solo I'm poling from the bow platform in most cases. If I hook a fish I have to get off platform walk to stern and manually push the pin assuming it's mounted to a clamp on platform bracket. All while managing the fish and pushpole. I could just keep the pin at my feet on the deck attached to a rope but that is more trouble than its worth.

Seems easier to just push a button, stop the boat and have one less thing to worry about. Fishing with 2 on the boat the manual pin is easy to use.


----------



## "RockyG"

OK.....the results are in . 

Some folks really like their Micro. 

anytide does not have one and does not want one. Like Green Eggs and Ham. lol


----------



## anytide

get a tab welded to the platform leg and mount it there, my whole thought is not to drill into that purdy skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick

I have a big stainless steel cajun anchor.... works like a charm in almost all bottom types.


----------



## jimsmicro

Been using a micro on my Sea Ark 1660... the hull alone weighs almost 700 pounds and I'd say the weight of the whole package pretty closely approaches the limit for what PP says you should use it on. It holds pretty well as long as I'm not in rock bottom. In mud, sand, or grass, it's rock solid. It's noisy and takes time to grab on rock bottom. I have to take this into account when I anchor certain places, and make sure the boat isn't moving too quickly when I put the pole down, because it will absolutely blow up a spot and scare every fish for 100 yards when it's banging bottom trying to grab rock in a swift current. Other than that I'm pleased with it. What I really like most about it is the ability to pole down once I actually hook a fish so I don't drift around and blow up a spot I might potentially be able to catch another fish out of after I land the first one. It's been a valuable tool, very convenient.


----------



## DuckNut

I actually just spent some time on a boat that had one and will give my observations.

When deployed the pin works fine. Fairly quick and definitely quiet. However, when the pin is down and the weight on the boat is shifted and the pin comes off the bottom and the boat is afloat.

It did not appear that there is an automatic mode the keep the pin down. Because when I would go to the corner where the micro was mounted the corner would go down and hence the pin comes back up, but would not push itself back down automatically. So there was a lot pushing the down button.

Just for clarity, it was not mine and I did not inquire about that feature.


----------



## HaMm3r

DuckNut said:


> I actually just spent some time on a boat that had one and will give my observations.
> 
> When deployed the pin works fine. Fairly quick and definitely quiet. However, when the pin is down and the weight on the boat is shifted and the pin comes off the bottom and the boat is afloat.
> 
> It did not appear that there is an automatic mode the keep the pin down. Because when I would go to the corner where the micro was mounted the corner would go down and hence the pin comes back up, but would not push itself back down automatically. So there was a lot pushing the down button.
> 
> Just for clarity, it was not mine and I did not inquire about that feature.


Even though I don't own one, I've been on boats with them enough to know there is a mode where it will automatically re-drive the pin into the bottom if it comes loose. That said, there's no question that it doesn't have the holding power of a full sized power pole or a talon. It's definitely not ideal for heavy current or windy conditions, but it's also relatively cheap, lightweight and quiet, so the tradeoff may be worth it to some.


----------



## sjrobin

anytide said:


> get a tab welded to the platform leg and mount it there, my whole thought is not to drill into that purdy skiff.


Don't drill more holes in the skiff !


----------



## "RockyG"

sjrobin said:


> Don't drill more holes in the skiff !


Probably not a good idea to drill holes in your HB. A good marine fabricator can weld you a plate on the platform leg that will look "factory". 

On the other hand I remember being told not too long ago when I was considering raising my motor a bit to "quit fretting and just drill the dang holes......its a Gheenoe, not a Hells Bay". lol


----------



## el9surf

Yeah honestly I don't want to drill holes but at this point I'm looking for function over looks. I might consider just getting anytide to build me a clamp on anchor pin holder, it would be less expensive and no holes in the boat. 

The main issues is the legs pretty much angle inward and sweep forward starting from the base. Not even sure how to measure it so the pin would be vertical.


----------



## AfterHours2

I personally prefer the stick it anchor over the micro. Maybe you can get Tide to make you a bracket that pivots so it can be stowed in the downward position or adjusted so it can be level while staking out. Just a thought..


----------



## NewberryJeff

"RockyG" said:


> I recently installed a Micro on my Gheenoe LT25. I used the Power Pole Clamp-On transom mount that I purchased along with the Micro and the spike. It fits on the transom like a dream. Clears the Poling platform and works great. Super quiet. Stops the LT like you hit the parking brake.
> 
> I also bought a set of *Hammertech Marine* stake out pole holders and mounted them on the railing. They hold that long pole super securely for long rough water runs and look cool too.
> 
> I fish mostly solo and on the bow running the trolling motor most (all) of the time and for me the Micro is the best thing I have ever purchased for this boat. I can show you a dozen reds/trout that I caught on the last couple of trips because I could stop instantly and make a second cast.


Have any photos of your micro setup? It sounds like a perfect solution for my LT.


----------



## "RockyG"

NewberryJeff said:


> Have any photos of your micro setup? It sounds like a perfect solution for my LT.


PM me your email. I'll take a couple of pics and email them to you.


----------



## NewberryJeff

"RockyG" said:


> PM me your email. I'll take a couple of pics and email them to you.


I appreciate the response and offer - no need to go through the trouble though as I applied a little bit of common sense and it's now obvious how it would work.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers

I have a transom mount king pin in black if anyone wants it... Just "micro'd" up.. Tired of climbing over clients to anchor up... It's a push button world!


----------



## Ripit

I just swapped out a 10' Talon for the Micro. It works great and lightened up the stern by 37 lbs. I shortened the pole by 2' so it not in the way poling.


----------



## marshrat

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> I have a transom mount king pin in black if anyone wants it... Just "micro'd" up.. Tired of climbing over clients to anchor up... It's a push button world!


I'm interested! Still have it?


----------

